# Best Broadband service in CHENNAI ?



## kerox (Mar 22, 2007)

which is the best broadband service provider in chennai in terms of speed, service etc. less than Rs.700 per month?
__________
how is TATA indicom broadband service? they have started 2mbps connection


----------



## frank_fun15 (Apr 26, 2007)

Go for BSNL home 500.A very good service. I used ithat plan in late 2006. Good speed and service. But I don't know how it works after upgrading to 2mbps. Now I am using home 900UL. Truly it is rocking. I always get download speed around 30kBps at all times on a normal servers. And the very good thing is the server downtime is very very small 
(may be for 4-6 hrs per month).


----------



## azad_singh (Apr 26, 2007)

BSNL rockzzz india


----------



## dreams (May 1, 2007)

Hi..

I too use UL900 and the service rocks..d/l stays between 25-30 always..and no hidden charges..bsnl rocks internet world..


----------



## iamsandeep (Jul 28, 2007)

same with me thnx BSNL


----------

